# Is it ok to use silica sand in a discus tank?



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone is using or has used silica sand for their discus tank. You have to admit thought, it is stunning looking with some nice driftwood...

thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I've used quartz-based white silica pool filter sand for about 3 years in my planted discus tanks, and I swear by it.
Have a look if you care to:
Sept2011 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning tanks...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Paul, in terms of plant tank tech, your tank looks like water and sand. Is there anything else helping to grow your plants?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes of course. Plants need root tab ferts to grow well in PFS. I also use a moderate amount of liquid or dry ferts dosed weekly in the water column.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

It would look very nice a discus tank. 

What is PFS?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

vicdiscus said:


> It would look very nice a discus tank.
> 
> What is PFS?


It's silica Pool Filter Sand, available at pool and/or spa supply stores - about $13. for a 50 lb. bag.
I use the white PFS in my discus tank, which can be seen in my earlier post above - click on the link.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

discuspaul

Thank you for your info.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I totally understand that for discus its best to use a bare bottom tank, etc etc. but a little comment made from my other half who lives with me...I call her my wife...lol she says "its so ugly with nothing in the tank"...how does one answer that ?...LOL


----------

